# Delton Speeder



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Awhile ago I bought a diecast Delton Speeder. Came with figure and 2 trailers. Seems to run ok but slow. Rear axle on power unit has play up and down though not foward and back. 
I believe Delton is out of business. Just wondering if anyone had comments or opinions on this speeder..quality, value etc. 
And what happened to Delton? 
Thanks


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of their pickup trucks and it runs slow to.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Delton is out of business. Some items went to Hartland and others to Aristo. I've never had the speeder but Delton was good quality for its time. As with most Delton items it is probably 1:24 scale.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Speeder" was something of a misnomer. It probably goes about the right speed.


----------

